# intake question



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

for lack of a better place to put this, i put it here. my question is i have never seen an intake manifold that was tuned, (im not sure how to discribe this bare with me) kinda like a header in reverse for an intake manifold. it seems to me that all the manifolds i see are ristrictive in that the air has to make at least one sharp 90 degree bend to make it to the intake port. wouldnt the intake benifit from equal length pipes from the throttle body to the valve? not to mention the diamiter and length could be changed for tuning purposes? this would also be great for nitrous applications that are not direct port, so nitrous gets distributed evenly amoung the cylinders. i was thinking of hotshots turbo manifod from a pic i seen from the inside where all the pipes come together nicely and thought why not for an intake too?

just a question and maybe a stupid one but i would love to hear your input.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

there are high performance intake manis out there made by venom and skunk2, but those qare for hondas mostly. you could always extrude hone your intake manifold to get better flow.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

rios said:


> *there are high performance intake manis out there made by venom and skunk2, but those qare for hondas mostly. you could always extrude hone your intake manifold to get better flow. *


but i dont think they have perfect flow. even the high performance intake manifolds consist of a box with four tubes conecting to it. in them all the air has to make a sharp 90 degree turn. not to mention cylinder one air has to travel farther than cylinder 4, wouldnt this make potenial horse power for the cylinders diffrent? i mean hotshots cold air intake has a tuned length for optimum power, but if the length is different from cylinder to cylinder, one's making more than another, if the length was the same they could all intake about the same amount of air, they'd all be tuned the same, thus the cylinders making less power would now be making more.

i think i just confused myself lol.


----------



## cargeec 99xe (May 10, 2002)

My mom's 1.8l 1999 Corolla has an intake as you describe. Instead of the four pipes coming out of the "box", there is one big pipe that splits into 4 smaller pipes, which looks like a 4-1 header in reverse. (leaving me intensly jealous, not to mention it had more power than my stock ride. But now, my ride kicks the Corolla's but even with its shnazzy intake  ) I do think it would be better for airflow. Why don't you have someone custom make one for you? You could also add a spinning rotor that would deflect all the air into the appropriate pipe for maximum efficiency!


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

cargeec 99xe said:


> *My mom's 1.8l 1999 Corolla has an intake as you describe. Instead of the four pipes coming out of the "box", there is one big pipe that splits into 4 smaller pipes, which looks like a 4-1 header in reverse. (leaving me intensly jealous, not to mention it had more power than my stock ride. But now, my ride kicks the Corolla's but even with its shnazzy intake  ) I do think it would be better for airflow. Why don't you have someone custom make one for you? You could also add a spinning rotor that would deflect all the air into the appropriate pipe for maximum efficiency! *


so it has been done, i figure it could net about 5hp. i'm not sure about the spinning rotor though. if i had a place to work (damn apartment, maybe once i get this car paid off) and a welder i would fab some, myself.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

spinning rotor similar to the bmw 745 engine with the variable length runners in the intake manifold? but isn't it more beneficial to have long runners in the intake of the ga16 which attribute to it's good take off and low end punch??? and the honda's have the option of the short intake runners for high rpm power......wherein they make more use of it with that vtec kicking in at that range.....


----------

